# PTE rescore



## KERALAPPTY (Jul 19, 2016)

Hello

Has anyone done a PTE rescore?
I have attempted PTE A for the first time and my scores are as follows:
*Overall 82*

*Communicative Skills*
Listening : 84
Reading:79
Speaking:68
Writing:84

*Enabling Skills*
Oral Fluency:63
Grammar:77
Pronunciation:72
Spelling :88
Vocabulary:72
Written Discourse :90

As you can see, I feel silly that the reading part is scored low. i am required to get 79 + in all modules. Is this some mistake, because I know I have done very well in speaking, and have conveyed ideas across following rules- in retell lecture and graphs etc.

Is this a marketing strategy by PTE?
Has anyone tried a rescore for PTE? do you think it is worth a try?

Any tips for speaking and pronunciation, I get to interact a lot multiculturally, and am surprised with this result.

Please advise.


----------



## Xaha2425 (Nov 5, 2015)

I did it and got the rescore plus redeemed my initial pay for that rescoring process.
But it didn't change the needed points, only writing.

Otherwise, my mate did the same thing and was not rescored.
So it's not a mandatory thing.


----------



## amandeepchhina121 (Sep 3, 2016)

hey did it change your writing marks and if they did how much did they increase?


----------



## amandeepchhina121 (Sep 3, 2016)

and also how much time did they take for rescoring


----------



## narainkumar (Sep 3, 2016)

*kumar*



KERALAPPTY said:


> Hello
> 
> Has anyone done a PTE rescore?
> I have attempted PTE A for the first time and my scores are as follows:
> ...



hi 
i gave my pte test and got 
reading 79
listening 78
writing 81
speakin 84


as you can see you only need 79 to get 20 points 
so i applied for rescoring it took 3-4 days and my scores went further below after rescoring 
listening 74 and writing 77. 
i dont think there is any point in re scoring its just time wasting although i did get my money back cuz of the fluctuation in scores but total time waste 

hope it helps


----------



## claire1561 (Sep 13, 2016)

Xaha2425 said:


> I did it and got the rescore plus redeemed my initial pay for that rescoring process.
> But it didn't change the needed points, only writing.
> 
> Otherwise, my mate did the same thing and was not rescored.
> So it's not a mandatory thing.


Hi

Does it change your score in writing?


----------



## KennyP (Jul 20, 2016)

narainkumar said:


> hi
> i gave my pte test and got
> reading 79
> listening 78
> ...


Why was listening rescored? I thought only Speaking and Writing can be rescored?


----------



## ju9863 (Oct 24, 2016)

Hey, experts help me plz.
I got my result on PTE today and I got my scores L/R/S/W 90/77/90/90....
and It was my third shot and I always got over 80 in reading even in a situation where other parts not 90 points. 

I think I did pretty well in the actual reading tasks and I got all 90 points at parts that are correlated with reading part which are read aloud, summarize written texts and other listening questions. So do you guy suggest that I have to go for re-scoring or not?

plz help me on this asap.

thanks


----------



## bawa tangri (Jul 14, 2017)

Hi all

I got 64 in writing, only mark short. So can rescoring is beneficial or not. I mean does anyone have an experience and knowledge about the same. Because i am very much confused after read the comments of people that score does not change usually.

But if anyone had a knowledge and seen changes happened with one score up than pls suggest urgently


----------



## sriram2730 (May 9, 2018)

hi

I recently took PTE exam
This is my score
85
79
90
78

im not sure about rescoring....how much difference it can make?? Help me


----------



## pmondel (Jul 6, 2018)

narainkumar said:


> hi
> i gave my pte test and got
> reading 79
> listening 78
> ...


Hi,

after your re-scoring your score became?
reading 79
listening 74
writing 77
speakin 84

Or did it reverted back to your original score which is :

reading 79
listening 78
writing 81
speakin 84

?


----------



## pmondel (Jul 6, 2018)

narainkumar said:


> hi
> i gave my pte test and got
> reading 79
> listening 78
> ...


Hi,

after your re-scoring your score became?
reading 79
listening 74
writing 77
speakin 84

Or did it reverted back to your original score which is :

reading 79
listening 78
writing 81
speakin 84

?


----------



## santhoshpkumar (Apr 17, 2018)

I am not sure rescoring will help, very much unlikely, as you can see from my signature I just needed one single point to cross 79+, I had above 79 expect for one 78 and all i did was take the second attempt. Remember these are very precise trained machine algorithms, so at this points it has been extensively tested, while the score might change a little overall score most likely will remain unaffected.


----------



## santhoshpkumar (Apr 17, 2018)

pmondel said:


> Hi,
> 
> after your re-scoring your score became?
> reading 79
> ...


As per PTE the updated new score will be 79,74,77 and 84. It will revert to the new score post rescoring.

If you are unhappy with your PTE Academic score, you may request a rescore. Before doing this, you should take the following into consideration:

{From their website}
PTE Academic is a computer scored test; therefore, it is unlikely that your overall scores will change.
Only spoken responses and open-ended written responses are rescored.
In the unlikely event that your score changes, it may go up or down.
If your score changes, it will replace your previous score and your original score report will be reissued to reflect the new score.


----------



## saifyusuf (May 15, 2018)

This is from pte FAQ
Requesting a rescore
If you are unhappy with your PTE Academic score, you may request a rescore. Before doing this, test takers should take the following into
consideration:

• PTE Academic is automatically rescored; therefore, it is unlikely that your overall scores will change.
• Only spoken responses and open-ended written responses are rescored.
• In the unlikely event that your score changes, it may go up or down.
• If your score changes, it will replace your previous score.

You may only request a rescore of your most recent PTE Academic test. You can not request a rescore if you have already either scheduled another test or sent your score to an institution.

To order a rescore, you must contact Pearson Customer Service within 14 calendar days of your score report being made available to you.
The fee for rescores is available from the Customer Service team. In the unlikely event that either your Overall, Communicative Skills or
Enabling Skills scores change, the rescore fee will be fully refunded.


----------



## eng_mooo (Mar 11, 2019)

Ineed help about re score
As i got 74 in speaking and in my first attempt i got 84 however i feel i did well
My friends advised me that rescore will be waste of time and money abd better retake the exam 
But i want to know if anyone here underwent the experience of resocre and his score changed 
Plz advise


----------

